# Dubstep with Female Vocals



## Rated E

The first time I heard La Roux - In For The Kill (Skream Let's Get Ravey Remix) I really liked the female vocal over the top of a dubstep beat. I know Burial uses some female vocals in his stuff.

Some other tracks that do this that I know of:

Bat For Lashes - Pearls Dream (Skream's Pour Another Glass Of Champers Remix)
Florence & The Machine - You Got The Love (The xx Remix)
Fever Ray - When I Grow Old (Bassnectar Remix)
Rusko - Love Is Real
Deadmau5 & Kaskade - I Remember (Caspa Remix)
Little Boots - Meddle (Joker remix)
Adele - Cold Shoulder (Rusko Remix)
Kid Sister - Pro Nails (Rusko Remix)
Amanda Blank - Might Like You Better (Rusko Remix)

Would like to get more. Help me out dubstepheads.


----------



## thujone

i like quantumdnb's selection.  

eg: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVuZWfWUb1c
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d44qOVpLY-4


----------



## Damien

Amy Winehouse - Love is a losing game (Moody boyz dubstep remix)


----------



## Bomboclat

Snake Eater - Joker
This Way - Nero
Hypercaine (Nero Remix) - DJ Fresh
Starry Eyes (Jakwob Remix) - Ellie Goulding
Ildebrand I Byen (2000F Remix) - Natasja
The Number One - Stenchman
Trixta ft. Priceless - Out There
^ personal favorite of mine
Heartbeat (Chase & Status Remix) - Nneka
^ "Rockstep"
Zarif - Over (Breakage Dubstep Remix)
^another personal favorite

I think it's time I hit the record store, daddy needs some new dub


----------



## Acid Eiffel

Damien said:


> Amy Winehouse - Love is a losing game (Moody boyz dubstep remix)



full of win. obligatory "hate whinehorse" disclaimer.


----------



## Rated E

Thanks.



thujone said:


> i like quantumdnb's selection.
> 
> eg: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVuZWfWUb1c
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d44qOVpLY-4



Ooh I like that one.


----------



## massive

Sound Species - can we call it love?


----------



## Pans-Advocate

Beats Antique - She's Looking For Something

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Um1WbUZMTYk


----------



## GooseNoodle

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SP7fVS2FDGg

Mr Lager ft Alys Blaze - Tell Me

killer!


----------



## MDMAhead

Phaeleh - Lounge

Joy Orbison - Hyph Mngo

Burial - Unite


----------



## better

some others that havent been mentioned:

ellie goulding - under the sheets (jakwob rmx)
borgore - foes (16 bit fuck hoes rmx)
lady gaga - just dance (ntrld & thurgood rmx) --- super good, i am NOT a gaga fan...
clouds - under the dancing feet (tes la rok rmx)
simian mobile disco - cruel intentions (joker rmx)
cat power - baby doll (kid simple rmx)
florence and the machine - you've got the love (graphics rmx)
chew lips - salt air (plastician rmx)
synkro - everybody knows
darkstar - thugged out 9 (uugggghhh i freaking loooove this song... good luck finding a copy, heh)
ladyhawke - paris is burning (havodndeed rmx)
mia - come around (emu rmx - RUUUUUUUUDE!)
marchmellow - hate 2 love u
booty luv - say it (nero rmx) <---nero does no wrong.
kosheen - guilty (plastician rmx)

i'm a huge fan of vocal dubstep (well, bass music in general) and keep track of my favorites at the never-ending playlist.


----------



## monstanoodle

I'm uploading a track I did with vocals from a wonderful lass called Amy Kamala 
I'm quite proud with this track actually, one of my better ones and is liked by many I've played it to.
Also uploading a Breaky / UK Funky remix I did of it too. Shall be posted up soon


----------



## monstanoodle

Here you go:

Wrexile - Something Heavy (feat. Amy Kamala)
and...
The Breaky / UK Funky Wremix

Hope you enjoy!  Any criticism is appreciated.


----------



## Pans-Advocate

This is the best thread.

Little Dragon - Twice (16 Bit Remix)
Joanna Newsom - The Book of Right On (16 Bit Remix)
Britney Spears - Toxic (16 Bit Remix)

Basically 16 Bit is blowing my mind these days.


----------



## Rated E

Pans-Advocate said:


> Britney Spears - Toxic (16 Bit Remix)



That's pretty badass.


----------



## better

little jinder - youth blood (12th planet and flinch rmx)

choooooon!

also check little jinder - polyhedron (supra1 rmx)

i don't like that one as much... but...


----------



## Savage_Henry

The Bug ft. Warrior Queen - Poison Dart is mint


----------



## Rated E

Imogen Heap - Hide and Seek (Mt Eden Dubstep Remix)
Lisa Miskovsky - Still Alive (Mt Eden Dubstep Remix)
Sarah McLachlan - Silence (Mt Eden Dubstep Remix)
Bat For Lashes - Daniel (Mt Eden Dubstep Remix)
Mt Eden Dubstep - Sierra Leone


----------



## @lterEgo

^ hell yeah. mt eden dubstep is quickly becoming my favorite non-bristol dubstep artist. i first heard of him through this forum (maybe from you, rated e) and i really dig his sound. "sierra leone" has been in my crate for a minute now and i'm waiting for the right sunrise set to drop it. plus i LOVE bat for lashes so he's scoring big points with me right now 

edit: i see that he also has a remix of the classic chicane track saltwater. i realize most of the dubstep heads in here probably aren't big trance fans, but chicane is one of the best trance producers of all time imo and this retains his typical ethereal beauty. great stuff.


----------



## Rated E

Nice. 

I like the drums on that Chicane remix.

I found this while looking through youtube just now.


----------



## monstanoodle

Ooooh!

Check out any of Forensics' tunes that he does with Indi Kaur  He's a top bloke, a great producer who hangs on the more minimalist side of Dubstep (makes for really interesting stuff) and Indi's got a really beautiful, traditional Indian-esque voice 
♥~^_^~♥

FORENSICS - Exile ft. Indi Kaur VIP


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

I really dig dubstep with instruments added (like Rusko does with a bass guitar and synth.)

Are there any other dubstep acts doing this right now?


----------



## monstanoodle

I think (though I'm not sure) that Iration Steppas sometimes have a live bass player.. If they don't it sounds just as good ^_^ hehe


----------



## better

ChemicalSmiles said:


> I really dig dubstep with instruments added (like Rusko does with a bass guitar and synth.)
> 
> Are there any other dubstep acts doing this right now?



the spit brothers have been incorporating live instruments into their sets for a while.

rusko is overrated


----------



## CartoonPHYSICS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d44qOVpLY-4
florence and the machine - rabbit heart. SLOFMAN & JOR ONE REMIX.


----------



## Bomboclat

ChemicalSmiles said:


> I really dig dubstep with instruments added (like Rusko does with a bass guitar and synth.)
> 
> Are there any other dubstep acts doing this right now?



Check out Nero
but I agree with better, Rusko is becoming a bit over-rated.

btw chem, did you get my email?


----------



## yucatanboy2

So, i just listened to massive attack - teardrop, and i thought "hmmm, i wonder if someone has done a dubstep remix of this?"

And sure enough:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2x0zDMhhMJ8


----------



## Bomboclat

I would love to see what an artist like Mala could do with that song, his song Alicia shows he can do wonders with slow melodic female vocalists. I dont think Stealth did it properly and I feel that that track isnt that great. Too much wobble for my likings, seemed very cheesy.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

does this count  i dunno if it really fits under dubstep. killer track tho


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> btw chem, did you get my email?




yes,thanks a lot thizz!


----------



## phactor

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZ3UJKxeFco

Ellie Goulding - Starry Eyes (Jakwob Remix)


----------



## FlippingTop

Excellent thread idea, love my female vocals in DnB/Dubstep :D


----------



## h3h3

Here are a couple of dubstep remixes of indie tunes with female vocals that i've really enjoyed recently (they're all on the softer side of the genre for sure, subtle and chill):

*Blue Foundation - Eyes On Fire (Zeds Dead Remix)*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUGzY-ihqWc
*Yael Naim- Toxic ( 16 bit dubstep remix )*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MmOit8BdQkc
*Little Dragon - Twice (16bit remix)*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kOaQO3Ti9JI

all taken from the utterly sick luvstep mix (http://soundcloud.com/flufftronix/luvstep)!


----------



## AuralAssassin

http://soundcloud.com/vvv/vvv-unless-it-rains

If you don't know about VVV, you better get ta know!!!


----------



## tr3jo

Easy Hands Down Best Dubstep with Female Vocals, And also one of my favourite Dubstep tracks of all time is

*This Way - Nero*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oes2c3i0Ddw

*Sorry if someone posted it before me but i couldnt find it, and would never have been able to forgive myself if no one posted such an awsome track*


----------



## h3h3

tr3jo said:


> Easy Hands Down Best Dubstep with Female Vocals, And also one of my favourite Dubstep tracks of all time is
> 
> *This Way - Nero*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oes2c3i0Ddw
> 
> *Sorry if someone posted it before me but i couldnt find it, and would never have been able to forgive myself if no one posted such an awsome track*



Absolutely kills it every time.

*Mindelixir - Higher ft. Bree Sharp*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZp7QXxEF3U

Bit of a slower/deeper one, but very cool vocals!

*Simian Mobile Disco ft Beth Ditto - Cruel Intentions (Joker Dubstep Remix)* <---------------------------------------- *a must listen!*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1CfgZ7Sb1fo


----------



## tr3jo

h3h3 said:


> *Mindelixir - Higher ft. Bree Sharp*
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LZp7QXxEF3U
> QUOTE]
> 
> Dude cheers for that track man, that shit is sooo dope haha


----------



## Caroline

alexisk.co.nz


----------



## blue_locus

Nasty Nasty - Knife Play
Marty Party - XXInfinity Remix


----------



## b0arder753

AuralAssassin said:


> http://soundcloud.com/vvv/vvv-unless-it-rains
> 
> If you don't know about VVV, you better get ta know!!!



Fuck yeah! VVV is smooth...

Vex'd ft Anneka - Heart Space

Swarms - I Gave You Everything

The Bug ft. Hitomi - Out of Control

Starkey ft. Anneka - Stars (also has a song with Hitomi from that album).


----------



## zirjoker

mala - changes
16 bit - shallow


----------



## crossbear44

You should check these guys out: 

http://soundcloud.com/kloudbreak

Pretty interesting mix of dubstep influenced sounds and female vocals.


----------



## b0arder753

Clouds - Protecting Hands (Geiom Remix)



I have an eargasm every time I play that track.


----------



## Dying2live

surprised this hasn't been mentioned yet. Really sick track and popular
Emalkay - When I Look At You 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2x0zDMhhMJ8


----------



## monstanoodle

Just thought, the tune I posted in the other Dubstep thread has soulful female lyrics in it 
So, here it is:

Aaliyah - Rock the boat (Wrexile remix)


----------



## h3h3

A pretty well known track from a big producer, but a beauty no less.

*Sub Focus - Last Jungle*

Cheers to everyone who's contributed to this thread, been introduced to some great tracks!


----------



## Rogue Robot

La Roux - In for the Kill (Skream Remix)


----------



## euphoria

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Trixta ft. Priceless - Out There



Yummmm.. best song of thread


----------



## Pans-Advocate

Kromestar has put out two of the downright sexiest dubstep tracks I've ever heard in my life:

Kromestar - Say Yes
and I can't find the other one on YouTube (or anywhere else really) but ...
Erykah Badu - On and On (Kromestar's Sorrows Can't Drown Refix) is _so fucking hot_.  You can taste it here (it's the A-side) but I don't think anyone's uploaded it anywhere like YouTube or SoundCloud or maybe even BeatPort ... I somehow miraculously landed an mp3 of it but the site I got it from has since been closed and I don't have a way to share it with people without directly linking to a mediafire upload or something, and I'm not sure if that's OK with Bluelight rules.


----------



## mango salsa

crossbear44 said:


> You should check these guys out:
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/kloudbreak
> 
> Pretty interesting mix of dubstep influenced sounds and female vocals.





That was a pretty tight song there.  How can i download that?


----------



## mango salsa

btw, I just found this thread and I'm so happy I did.  Theres something about well done female vocals that really gets me, especially with dubstep added in there. Yay!


----------



## lenseffect

Hi guys, great threat! great tracks, but anyone know the track from this video:
http://vimeo.com/11668400

just listen at 0:28
crazy!!!


I know the original track it is from movie Devdas:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s9oeBzNBIso

Thanks


----------



## vrcsix

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YvOnlU2zliM
Natisse - Follow Me (The Prototype remix) 

nice one!


----------



## jamaica0535

This probably isn't what your really looking for, but its still a really funny track, about baking up some nice Golden Biscuits and the vocals are mostly female.... 

http://soundcloud.com/galaxc-girl/galaxc-girl-golden-biscuits

bake bake bake!


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Anyone know of any chilled out dubstep tracks with female vocal similar to this:

16 Bit - Shallow
Little Dragon - Twice (16 Bit remix)
16 Bit - Stormy Weather


I'd like something that sounds closer to dub or trip-hop. Something chilled out, that does not go with the typical conventions of dubstep.


----------



## Summer.time

*RobertaFlack (feat. Dolly)- Flying Lotus
Show Me- Von D *

 Female Vocals In dubstep is amazing ! =) It kinda turns me on in a way haha


----------



## rachamim

Just listed this in another Dubstep thread here but: "Break Me Down" (Tek-One Rmx) The One Hundred


----------



## dirtz

2-1 (Murdok dubstep remix) - Imogen Heap

pretty much obsessed with this song


----------



## Rated E

Mount Kimbie - Maybes
Mount Kimbie - Before I Move Off
Mount Kimbie - Basic Space (Mount Kimbie Remix)



zirjoker said:


> 16 bit - shallow





levictus said:


> 16 Bit - Shallow



Yea I like that 16 Bit - Shallow track. I think it's actually a remix of Shallow by Joanna Newsom.

The Roots used her voice to pretty nice effect!



Rogue Robot said:


> La Roux - In for the Kill (Skream Remix)



The inspriation for this thread.


----------



## Gigles

the BEST dubstep with female vocals: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GJSm_QMO6zA&ob=av2em


----------



## reptilian

Nero - Innocence

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1S35THmZD_E

 Nero - me and you

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=--TL_idLEgE


----------



## afrojack

Magnetic Man - Perfect Stranger Ft. Katy B (Benga Remix) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYcfQ7p8gXA

Don Diablo ft. Dragonette - Animale (Datsik Dubstep Remix) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CBKPCJ1wzYo

Freestylers - Cracks (Flux Pavilion Remix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Io4wWwsmXg

Afrojack feat. Eva Simons - Take Over Control (Adam F Dubstep Remix) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M74F6nuWwG4

and yeah starry eyed is one of the best

Cragga - Please Mr Postman 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O_VFU4dKsr8


----------



## shiznik

Most dubstep is very boring, predictable, and overrated. "wubwubwubwub" woo hoo! People love Rusko and I think he makes some insultingly simple songs (woo boost? really?). It's like the simpler, slower, and "bassier" it is, the bigger the following. That said... there is some dubstep that doesn't follow the exact outline a lot of these commercial songs do. 

Feed Me - Cloudburn

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aw25X8JfFHg

Obviously if someone was going to be able to do dubstep right it would be Spor.


----------



## davearch07

Mt Eden Dubstep - Sierra Leone
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=maTcoGZ3feY&feature=player_embedded#at=114


----------



## versd

new mt eden 
oh that i had

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKzH6pRfzoU

need a good bass system


----------



## bama420

Bar 9 - Midnight (female sexual noises count as vocals )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vp_oXjHBB4

Really surprised no one put this
Bassnectar - Magical World
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v90utlNYnBI

Bassnectar - When i grow up (female vocals are there, be patient) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnS_eBm77wY


Mimosa -In search of beauty
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMg-EVfpCP8

Dj Fresh-Gold Dust( Flux pavilion remix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEbJ4qLiMu0

N.A.S.A (Masuka Remix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8ffKDfNiGo


----------



## wooger

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TBgdVVruwU

I must admit I am getting quite into dubstep!


----------



## ricardo08

Afterglow - Phaeleh


----------



## wooger

ricardo08 said:


> Afterglow - Phaeleh



oh yes! this is awesome, like a gift from god!!


----------



## nwofoxhound

This song is HANDS DOWN one of my favorite dubstep + female vocals songs right now. I'm pretty sure there is not ONE thing bad about it. I bless you all with it!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lby4ozNKg2o


----------



## shiznik

nwofoxhound said:


> This song is HANDS DOWN one of my favorite dubstep + female vocals songs right now. I'm pretty sure there is not ONE thing bad about it. I bless you all with it!!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lby4ozNKg2o



It's at least pretty.


----------



## wiiwee

Holy crap, no one posted THIS yet?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNZaRkDzc1s


----------



## Spliff Politics

wiiwee said:


> Holy crap, no one posted THIS yet?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNZaRkDzc1s



Sure others will disagree, but was really enjoying it untill the drop, still alright though 

Incontext - Show You (Dubba Johny remix)


----------



## oliphill

Katy Perry - ET (Noisia Remix)


----------



## icollectheads

I came here looking for new music with no intention of joining this forum but felt obligated to post since the best dubstep track of all time is missing from this list:

Deadmau5 - One Trick Pony
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKIwNi56WWE

Another amazing track that deserves to be here:
Dragonette - Volcano (Zeds Dead Remix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aGetr0-f3A

Enjoy and thanks for all the recommendations!


----------



## wiiwee

Spliff Politics said:


> Sure others will disagree, but was really enjoying it untill the drop, still alright though
> 
> Incontext - Show You (Dubba Johny remix)



Haha I actually agree with you, I don't like the drop, I think it makes the song too simple sounding where the beginning is pretty complex.  This just got released I think, this is a much better remix of the same song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D6zGLm9wr24


----------



## ColtDan

Clare Maguire - Ain't Nobody (Breakage Remix) HQ 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8TbZvy2msQ


----------



## Spliff Politics

Blackmill - City Lights If you havn't already, should really give Blackmill a listen too if your into melodic dubstep


----------



## ColtDan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fy62JXMjx8w&feature=related

awesome.


----------



## Spliff Politics

MrSuicideSheep always comes up with the goods!


----------



## DoorsofPerception

White Satin - Zeds Dead

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWC_WZ7gd6g

sick ass track


----------



## panic in paradise

Florence & The Machine - Rabbit Heart (SLOF MAN & ELKAT dubstep remix)
aHAhA~~* ^ how to blow up E free!


*BOoom SNAP
*

i think i have the D'nB vinyl the bass line was taken from for this, and 1/4 speed or so...
dont remember the track title, but the sample is "1 time for the fuck of it!"

MissKitin~Dub About Me
*
cool down~warm up*


----------



## Damien

ColtDan said:


> Clare Maguire - Ain't Nobody (Breakage Remix) HQ
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X8TbZvy2msQ



I just came here to post that. And this:
Katy B - Katy On a Mission

Sorry it it's already been posted.


----------



## nwofoxhound

I really enjoyed that one! 

I know this has to haven been posted  before me but I just recently came across the Vocal Edit and it blew me away:

*M'Black - Heartbreak* (Bare Noize Vocal Edit)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2pMXaYaf1s


----------



## Spliff Politics

Metric - Sick Muse (Imij remix) Love it!


----------



## ColtDan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUGzY-ihqWc

Blue Foundation - Eyes On Fire (Zeds Dead Remix)


----------



## dropsonde

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJsdMSaArf4

 joanna newsom


----------



## Tiesto

Blue Foundation - Eyes On Fire (Zeds Dead Remix)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IUGzY-ihqWc

Give me that bass


----------



## Hh0oUuSsEe

Proper Villains remix - Bass Down Low http://m.youtube.com/index?desktop_uri=%2F&gl=US#/watch?xl=xl_blazer&v=vV-7u_EMie4
Booooomb track


----------



## panic in paradise

Perfume Tree~Warm sunFingers

*do love.*


----------



## christiger

Dev - Killer [[song produced by the cataracts]]

*M E T R I C * is pretty much chill dubstep as they are. .. . i love them.

the xx

LIGHTS

there's some good tegan and sara remixes

sleigh bells

LIGHTS - february air

Sade - I Never Thought I'd See The Day


----------



## DoorsofPerception

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ftxF4ZkYKI

Animale (DatsiK Remix) - Don Diablo


----------



## JoeTheStoner

LOL - Squeeze Me  

^ i think this qualifies tho i've heard it described as "cybernetic R&B" which is a way cool term imo. singer is fine az fuck ima sucker for hoop earrings on white gurls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




hell maybe even this too LOL - Dare Me


----------



## TheAppleCore

^ Wow. Listening to "Squeeze Me" right now. Quality shit. Props for originality.


----------



## I NUK3D U

Fading Halo - The Qemists

Cracks - Freestylers (Flux Pavilion Remix)


----------



## chitown rollin

Dubstep and trance w/ female vocals is the best.


----------



## I NUK3D U

Flux Pavilion - Got 2 Know

Flux are simply amazing atm


----------



## dropsonde

RL GRIME - DIE 4 ME


----------



## deez_utz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W8c-QxOOyyY I'm addicted to phephe's voice


----------



## CnFlwrchld

Feed Me - Strange Behaviour (ft. Tasha Baxter)
http://youtu.be/auFtHzMJ7NI


----------



## reptilian

Break me down - tek one remix

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X_vI5uQzVi8


----------



## dubstepping

god some epic songs here people have listed, dont think ive spotted these two yet. which i love. cant beat female vocal over heavy bassline

Yogi ft. Ayah Marar - Follow U (Trolley Snatcha Remix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCzA-tz6gAI

Four Floors (Diplo vs. Sunday Girl)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pBTDrikNtTY

Cocknbullkid - One Eye Closed (Jakwob Remix)    ___   not much vocal but lush song still, pretty kool mellow drop.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BUGmTj7EWrk


enjoy.


----------



## JB

Emika - Profesional Loving
SBTRKT - Wildfire ft Little Dragon
Pretty cool tracks.


----------



## dropsonde

not dubstep, but has big bass, plus you need to hear her voice, it's sexy.

http://soundcloud.com/heavy-evy


----------



## Spliff Politics

Enigma Dubz - You Make Me Feel


----------



## rapucher

Hey guys I just need your help with a song, it's dubstep and it's a female voice too. I look for this song for a long time now and I'd really like to find it here.
I just know a part of the lyrics "so many times..." and that's about it 
Please help me if you know the song I'm talking about.I'd really appreciate it. Thanks!


----------



## rapucher

rapucher said:


> Hey guys I just need your help with a song, it's dubstep and it's a female voice too. I look for this song for a long time now and I'd really like to find it here.
> I just know a part of the lyrics "so many times..." and that's about it
> Please help me if you know the song I'm talking about.I'd really appreciate it. Thanks!


 I just found it but thanks anyways =) it was nothing about "so many times" though..it was actually "sometimes.." and the song I was searching for is "Nero - Guilt VIP".


----------



## Skrillex Skull

Love female vocals on dub tracks, apologies if these have been posted up already, but here is a few of my personal favs
from the last year or so, hope you like em 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nba8Ju4ZJIM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6sNqNW9Glx4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NI2b7qXUlnE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yE7Zyd1_QZI


----------



## Skrillex Skull

Thanks to 'I nuked u'

Cracks - Freestylers (Flux Pavilion Remix) got that already -  Banger!

The Qemists - Fading Halo (feat. Chantal of Invasion) - Fkn brilliant drumstep track cheers!


----------



## flippinhippies

icollectheads said:


> I came here looking for new music with no intention of joining this forum but felt obligated to post since the best dubstep track of all time is missing from this list:
> 
> Deadmau5 - One Trick Pony
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKIwNi56WWE
> 
> Another amazing track that deserves to be here:
> Dragonette - Volcano (Zeds Dead Remix)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9aGetr0-f3A
> 
> Enjoy and thanks for all the recommendations!


 
These happen to be 2 of my all time favs too!! I love one prick pony, I put it on when I want to see if someone will only headbob and have one dance move to  a song hah. Dragonettes vocals fit perfect with that tune as well, something about the quality of it and the filtering on the melody.


----------



## etnies

I hate dubstep w/ vocals...actually I don't even listen to dubstep anymore...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIfwIv4wNCE


who dat?

http://i56.tinypic.com/33urk.jpg


----------



## panic in paradise

Florence & The Machine - Rabbit Heart (SLOF MAN & ELKAT dubstep remix)


----------



## PowerShot1

Phetsta - Run You Down (Feat. Reija Lee)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nba8Ju4ZJIM


----------



## Necr0sis

subbing to this thread, i  female vocals in electronic


----------



## blah blah

Fuzzy Logic, Jada Pearl-"All My Love" (Xilent Remix)
Maka & Waeck feat. Farisha- "Breathe" (Vexare Remix)
Sia- "Breathe Me" (Widdlers Cut)
La Roux- "Bulletproof" (Chrispy Dubstep Remix)
Robyn- "Call Your Girlfriend" (Feed Me Remix)
Xilent- "Choose Me" (Dubstep Remix)
Plumb- "Cut" (Pete Miles Dubstep Remix)
Cara Dove & DJ Grin Dee- "Daydream Nightmare" 
Alex Metric & Charli XCX- "End of The World" (Xilent Remix)
Modestep- "Exile"
Xilent feat. Susiah- "Fallen"
Chase & Status feat Sub Focus & Takura- "Flashing Lights"...sorry its a male voice but sick as hell anyway
Diddy feat Skylar Grey- "I'm Coming Home" (Arion Dubstep Mix)
Nero- "I'm Not Your Toy"...my girlfriends favorite whatever the fuck that means?
J Wickaman feat. Dee Freer- "In Pieces" (Xilent Remix)...one of my favs
Nero- "Innocence"...of course
Melleefresh- "Intuition" (Dubsidia Mix)
Example- "Kickstarts" (Bar 9 Remix)...sorry! Male Voice Again but i cant help sharing this yesness!!
Lily Allen- "LDN" (Widdlers Dub)
Chase & Status- "Let You Go" (Nero Remix)...what?! I swear that was a woman's voice...
Bassnectar/Mr. Projectile- "Love Here" (Bassnectar Remix)
Deadmau5 & Kaskade- "Move For Me" (Beat Grinder Remix)
Ill-Esha- "Only Fair" (Unsub Remix)...Love Love this one
Deadmau5- "Raise Your Weapon" 
Deadmau5- "Raise Your Weapon" (Noisia Remix)...even filthier...
Freqhouse & Tim Healey feat. Loc-E- "Resistance" (Mark Instinct Remix)
Skrillex feat Anna Flex- "Satellite"
Nero- "Say It"
Adele vs Skrillex- "Set Fire To Everybody" (ca7's Mashup)
Nero- "Sincere"
Feed Me feat. Tasha Baxter- "Strange Behaviour" 
Massive Attack- "Teardrop" (Stealth Remix)
Chase and Status feat Deliah- "Time" (Jacob Plant Remix)
Chase and Status feat Deliah- "Time" (Kev Willow Remix)
Bassnectar Feat. Tina Malia- "Underwater" 
Bare Noize- "Winter Hunter"
Tinie Tempah feat Ellie Goulding- "Wonderman" (Bare Noize Remix)...love love love
Tinie Tempah feat Ellie Goulding- "Wonderman" (Jacob Plant Remix)
Flinch- "World On Fire" (Original Mix)
AND OF COURSE MY ALL-TIME "SHIT-DOWN-EACH-LEG" WHEN I HEAR THIS FAVORITE...
Ellie Goulding- "The Writer" (TC4 Dubstep Remix)

Welcome to a scratching of the surface of what i listen to. Enjoy copying and pasting on your search for these downloads. Believe me the time spent getting this list will be worth it! I hope you all get something good outta this and appreciate the time spent compiling this list of delicious yesness!! Not a big deal for me...i took too many Adderolls tonight anyway haha!! Let me know what y'all think!


----------



## ColtDan

kinda like dubstep. beautiful vocals, so chilled

Asa & KOAN Sound - Kaneda (Stumbleine Remix) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CDeQxbgSE1k&list=FLC--uZVwp7qLoKuU0unjPTA&index=4


----------



## ChronicHD

Colt I think I copied that link from you a few days ago?  You might have posted it in the Ketamine or MXE megathread.  But I saved it in an open tab and then had to get up from my computer and forgot about it.  Just listened to it for the first time, and I have to say, it is an incredible sound.  If you have anything else like that, please send it to me.  Incredible laid-back music.

Not quite as chill, but still good.

Flight Facilities - Crave You (Adventure Club Remix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeaIvjoH1FY

Don't know the name of the song, (and the skills aren't incredible) but I like this song. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-GQPYuJyWA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## TheAppleCore

Digging this one.

Nero - My Eyes


----------



## FaerieFuck

*Obsidia ft CoMa*

You could try these tracks:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyiUgXaCp2U
Obsidia Ft CoMa - Beautiful

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1J6LLrzY5MI
Obsidia Ft CoMa - Falling

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5peX-7j7Z6M
Obsidia Ft CoMa - Masquerade

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lGYHAB3aDu4&feature=relmfu
Obsidia Ft. CoMa - One Day


----------



## ColtDan

listen to this, seriously... f'ing beautiful 

Blackmill Feat. Veela - Let It Be (Full Version) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDI6HTR9arA&list=FLC--uZVwp7qLoKuU0unjPTA&index=1&feature=plpp_video


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

*Katy B - Katy on a mission*

LOVING HER.

(find it yourself)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jjeeSkkDuwM
*
Clouds ft Tiliu (Tes Le ROk RMX) - under the dancing feet.*


----------



## TheAppleCore

Vocals may not be female, but I have a feeling that anyone who digs vocals of any gender in dubstep will love this:

Above & Beyond - You Got To Go (Seven Lions Dubstep Remix)





ColtDan said:


> listen to this, seriously... f'ing beautiful
> 
> Blackmill Feat. Veela - Let It Be (Full Version)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDI6HTR9arA&list=FLC--uZVwp7qLoKuU0unjPTA&index=1&feature=plpp_video



That's breathtaking, thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## dips89

hello there, I dont know if any one has posted this one but its def. one of my favs

Show Me (Skream Remix) Von D feat. Phe Phe 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0GE3bjTYccE


----------



## Spliff Politics

Xilent Ft. Skyflake - For Once

Afrojack & Steve Aoki - No Beef (Enigma Dubz remix)


----------



## jam uh weezy

i really like the new song on Kill The Noise's new album. songs like this are what initially got in interested in dub step. 

the remix is good too!


----------



## StrutterGear

Excision - Sleepless ft. Savvy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hG1-5Zop8PM

Fytch & Captain Crunch ft. Carmen Forbes - Raindrops

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ef4YgZjbZVY


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

EDIT:Anyone know where I can find a really dirty remix (but good) of Khia's "my neck my back", my missus is looking for it, and now so am I hehehe 

*Submotion orchestra - all yours * - her voice is smooth SEX.,
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yOlBZGFu9vc


----------



## 7ca5p

Just saw this on beatport and can honestly say it's one of the best, most beautiful dubstep songs I have ever heard... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OvH2QAAA-lI

Powerful track


----------



## ColtDan

Ok if i recall, ive posted this quite a few times now, and im gonna post it again because its so fucking good.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sDI6HTR9arA

one of the best chill dubstep tunes around, love﻿ this, such smooth beautiful vocals, absolutely fucking stunning. everybody needs to hear this. tranquility


----------



## D n A

Phaeleh - The Cold In You (ft Soundmouse)


----------



## massivartmuzik

Check out this Electronic Dubstep Vocal Duo- www.facebook.com/HawriNMandy
www.hawriandmandy.com

Their tunes have a Dubstep base fused with soulful, vintage Vocals, World beats, Funk Synth, Triphop, Reggae & Prog Rock.


----------



## TheAppleCore

Xilent is nuts.


Sub Focus - Out The Blue (Xilent Remix)


----------



## DecentDubZ

*Hello everyone,*

I would like to introduce to you my YouTube Channel: Decent DubZ, which I have recently opened.
If you like *Vocal dubstep and melodic beats*, NO FILTHY beats and ultra drops,
this is the right adress!

*Please check out my YouTube Channel:*
http://www.youtube.com/channel/UC6FYbFLuprwY_Rg0lSnsKdA?feature=mhee

*Additionally you can share your favourites with me on facebook, so I might upload them.*
http://www.facebook.com/pages/DecentDubZ/109024612572238
Stay connected and always be informed when new songs are uploaded!


Please Like, subscribe, share to attract more people to this beatiful and unique kind of music.
All suggestions and efforts are greatly appreciated!


Cheers


----------



## Deso4life

Ok everyone. I have made a bunch of Mixes of Female Vocals on 8tracks.com.

My link is: http://8tracks.com/flatline

Here is a list of all the songs I enjoy:

Starry Eyed (Jakwob Remix) Jakwob 
Sun Of A Gun (Jacob Plant Remix) Oh Land 
In For The Kill (Skrillex Remix) Skrillex 
Beauty and the Bass Carly D, Labrat & Jillian Ann Jillian Ann 
Ellie Goulding - Lights (Eyes Dubstep Remix) Eyes Dubstep 
Hold On (feat. Amber Coffman) - Rusko (Sub Focus Remix) Sub Focus 
Adventure Club Ft. Krewella Rise & Fall (Krewella Remix) Krewella 

Time ft. Delilah - Chase & Status Kev Willow 
Booty Luv - Say It (Nero Remix) 
Ellie Goulding - High For This (DJ Skrux Remix) DJ Skrux Remix 
Youth (Adventure Club Dubstep Remix) Foxes 
Electrify (feat. Jetta) Jakwob 
Some Nights (Jakob Liedholm Arena Mix) jakom 

Animale - Don Diablo ft. Dragonette DatsiK 
Above & Beyond - You Got To Go Seven Lions 
Diet Mtn Dub 3 Vitamin Beats 
The Writer (TC4 Dubstep Remix) Ellie Goulding 
Must Be The Feeling Flux Pavilion 
Let It Be Blackmill feat Veela 
No Beef (Enigma Dubz Remix) Afrojack & Steve Aoki Ft Miss Palmer
Daydreaming - Kid Sister Jakwob 
Eyes On Fire - Blue Foundation Zeds Dead 
Call Your Girlfriend (Feed Me Remix) Robyn 
Strange Behaviour (ft. Tasha Baxter) Feed Me 
Little Dreams - Ellie Goulding Zomboy 
Shelter - Birdy Photek 
Raise Your Weapon Deadmau5 
We Can Have It All - Danny Byrd Kill Paris 
La Roux - I'm Not Your Toy (Nero Remix)
All I Want (Feat. Avielle Breen) State Function 
Sleepless Excision feat. Savvy 
The Living Graham Bond - Winter Hunter Ft. Fiona Bevan Bare Noize 
Beautiful (Dubstep) Obsidia Ft. CoMa 

Internet Connection - M.I.A. Flux Pavilion 
Morgan Page - The Longest Road feat. Lissie (Grifta Remix) Grifta 
Hey Sexy Lady - i Square (Skrillex Remix) Skrillex 
City Lights by Debbie Aramide (OverHertz Remix) OverHertz 
Maybe I ll Miss You by Bella Cruize Remix Chasing Pluto 
Perfect Stranger (Feat. Katy B) (Benga Remix) Magnetic Man 
Heartbreak - M'Black Bare Noize 
Your Song - Ellie Goulding (Blackmill Dubstep Remix) Blackmill 
Titanium by David Guetta (Eos Remix) Eos 
The Seconds feat. Jano (AT DAWN WE RAGE REMIX) Porter Robinson 
Monster DotEXE 
Take Over Control (Adam F Remix) Afrojack Ft. Eva Simons 
Bad Love (Masuka Remix) Masuka 
Darren Styles - Getting Better (Elliott M & Special Features Dubstep Remix) 
Lights Klaypex 
Fytch & Captain Crunch Ft. Carmen Forbes - Raindrops Fytch 
Flinch ft. Heather Bright - Light It Up Flinch 
Can we go up – Paper Diamond
Wildones (Ruined by Ctlgd) 
Just a Thought (feat. Reija Lee) (Vocal Mix) Fred V & Grafix
Major Lazer Get Free (Ft. Amber Coffman) (Ancy C Remix)
Engine-Earz Experiment (Feat. Lena Cullen) - Reach You Earz Experiment 
Dubba Jonny - Home VIP Dubba Johnny
Front Row (KRUSHA Remix) METRIC 
Eva Simons - I Dont Like You ( Nicky Romero Mix) Nicky Romero 
Breakaway Ari Melo 

Katy on a Mission Katy B 
Delerium - Silence (High Rankin & Evolve or Die Remix)
Diddy Feat Skylar Grey - I'm Coming Home (Arion Dubstep Remix)
Burning Ashes & Dialect 
Let Me Breath feat. JessieWare &The Vision Joker 
Hold Me Close Flux Pavilion
Star (Doctor P Remix) Blame ft. Camilla Marie 
Katy Perry - E.T. (Noisia Remix) Noisia 
Stars (Slugabed-Did-A-Remix)
Run The Heart (Bassnectar Remix) Sleigh Bells 
Youth Blood (12th Planet & Flinch) Little Jinder 
Show You ft. Jessica Poole (Dubba Jonny Remix) – Incontext
DJ Fresh ft. Rita Ora - Hot Right Now DJ Fresh 
Metric - Gold Guns Girls (Nit Grit & Stephan Jacobs Remix) NiT GriT 
Skrillex Ft. Krewella - Breathe (Vocal Edit Remix) Skrillex 
Lights by Ellie Goulding (AFK & DKS Remix) AFK & DKS 
One Minute Krewella 
Hide & Seek (Roksonix Dubstep Remix) Imogen Heap 
Promises - Nero 

Lucky Star Fork'n'Knife 
Zedd - Stars Come Out (Datsik Remix)
I Wanna Go - TBMA remix Britney Spears 
My Eyes Nero


----------



## vinyljunky

most vocals ruin dubstep for me


----------



## user294

http://soundcloud.com/sanei-an/sanei-roots-friction-mind


----------



## £xotic

More songs from Veela (amazing vocals)

NCT ft Veela - Go Back Home
Feint & Boyinaband - Time Bomb (feat. Veela)
TwoThirds & Feint - Epiphany (ft. Veela)
TwoThirds & Feint - Starscapes ft. Veela (Rameses B Remix)
Veela - Night Vision (Ephixa Vocal Dubstep Remix)
Cold Blank ft. Veela - The Downfall (Original Mix) *HQ*
Here Again (feat. Veela)
Veela - Circa 1620 (Vespers IGLITCHU Remix)
Miqz ft Veela - Metrion [FREE DOWNLOAD]
Captain Panic! ft. Veela - Offering
Publicly Anonymous ft Veela - Killings (Bioshock Anthem) [FREE DOWNLOAD]
Klaypex - Lights (None Like Joshua & Veela "Fantasy" Rap Remix) + Dragon Roost Mash-up!

Some DnB also, and tbh, im pretty new to these kind of genres (just found veela like 2 days ago), so i cant really tell what is what  but anyway, her vocals are awesome!


----------



## mola14

Here playlist of dubstep with Female Vocals and relax dubstep


----------



## JustCandace<3

Flight Facilities - Crave You (Adventure Club Dubstep Remix) 
Yeah Yeah Yeahs - Heads Will Roll (A-Trak remix) 
Deadmau5 - Raise Your Weapon (Madeon Remix)  fav.
Chase and Status ft. Delilah - Time (DUBSTEP REMIX) 
Medina - You & I (Deadmau5 Remix) 
Shiny Toy Guns - Le Disko (Boys Noize)


----------



## Foreigner

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMCzaqatiUQ


----------



## escapist

Not sure if this has been posted yet - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UGhvvkMHrw


----------



## pastelcircus

best.thread.evarrrr


----------



## TheAppleCore




----------



## Inflorescence

Hmmm interesting. There is no way I would personally consider a lot of what has been posted in this thread as Dubstep..but then again I am probably old enough to be a parent of many of you ...sigh.
Anyhew-Had huge row with mate as to whether this rather stupendous little number is actually Dubstep or something other..To be honest does it matter. If it sounds good-who cares 

Emika - Drop The Other 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7bJyaCRXhjM


----------



## jam uh weezy

^Damn! That does sound good!!!!


Genres are just a loose guideline. Especially with so many things blending and morphing all the time. I like the "sound good" approach


----------



## ComfortablyNumb95




----------



## TheAppleCore




----------

